# What is this?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

One of my cardinals has this weird curly white string looking thing on its side. What in the world is this?


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't really be aure. But I am almost positive that is a parasite of some sort. I would try looking up parasites that can effect tetras. Sorry I'm not more help


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

parkiller said:


> I can't really be aure. But I am almost positive that is a parasite of some sort. I would try looking up parasites that can effect tetras. Sorry I'm not more help


I liked it up real fast.. I thinkno it might be anchor worms. Give this a look. 

Aquarium Fish Diseases and How to Spot Them | Tetra Aquarium


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I originally thought anchor worms but it doesn't have a forked tail like they do and this is the only one of these I've seen.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Is the worm attached to the cardinal?Is the cardinal alive still?
Aquarium, Fish Parasites, Worms; Planaria, Nematodes, Detritus, Anchor
Lot of info on different worms here.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It was attached to the cardinal. I tried to remove it with some tweezers. Unfortunately I think the stress from catching and trying to remove this thing killed the fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your cardinal.
2 things here;
1 I have read but not seen that cardinals play dead!I have seen this with rummy nose and they can fool knowledgable LFS owners even(3 out 10 played dead in the bag at the store,and I got them for free{they weren't dead!}).So if you go through this again give the victim some time in a cup/tank.... just to see.
2 even without fork tail(most links show it) I kind of think it is anchor worm also.Most sites don't tend to differentiate between worms besides internal and external.
The best news is that rid ich plus is one of the meds that can deal with external worms(parasites) and this is a simple enough common med.
The bad news is it is likely this infection still lives in your tank.Don't panick,I even suggest sitting back and just watching for a while(as long as it takes ).If you see another worm you need to treat the tank.If you don't all good!
Almost all links mentioned you can remove the worm with tweezers(if it releases{some said they don't}) or you could just crush them with the tweezers.Salt was also listed with formulin and M. green as treatment.
Aquarium Fish Medication Selection Guide


----------

